# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  سی ام اس این سایت چیست؟

## homayoongh

سلام خدمت عزیزان ببخشید نمیدونم در جای درستی تاپیک ایجاد کردم یا خیر. سایت های زیادی دیدم که با سی ام اس سایت زیر ایجاد شدن. میخواستم بدونم نام این سی ام اس چیه؟ http://www.parscanon.com/CMS_UI/content.aspx?id=0

----------


## hsgpro

سلام
تا اون جایی که بررسی کردم این CMS نیست بلکه ASP.Net Web Form هست.
از دات نت 2.0 و IIS 6.0 هم استفاده میکنن.

----------


## homayoongh

بله. اما من سایت های زیادی دیدم که دقیقا صفحاتش همینه.مثلا
http://memarico.com/CMS_UI/content.aspx?id=0
 یعنی مشخصه یک اسکریپت واحده. میخوام بدونم همون اسکریپت دات نت اسم رسمیش چیه

----------


## homayoongh

دوستان کسی نمی تونه راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## EBRAHIM_BANIHOSEINI

سلام! عزیزان یه سر به سایت http://raygansms.com بزنید.
وب سرویس پیامک ویژه برنامه نویسان داره. یه نمونه کد هم توش هست. کلا پنل و امکان استفاده از وب سرویسش رایگانه. من برای مدرسه گرفتم خیلی راضی هستیم. تازه یه امکان هم داره که قابلیت ارسال پیامک از طریق URL که برای ارسال کد فعال سازی و .... عالیه

----------


## ebru00

سلام....میشه بگید سی ام اس اولا چیه....بعد اش از کجا میشه فهمید که سی ام اس سایت کجا قرار داره و از کجا میشه فهمید که سی ام اس سایت چیه

----------


## parswebdesign

> سلام....میشه بگید سی ام اس اولا چیه....بعد اش از کجا میشه فهمید که سی ام اس سایت کجا قرار داره و از کجا میشه فهمید که سی ام اس سایت چیه


سی ام اس چیست:

https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%85_%D9%85%D8%AF%DB%8C%  D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%AA_%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%A7%D  B%8C_%D9%88%D8%A8

اینکه سی ام اس سایت کجا قرار داره سوال درستی نیست. اما از کجا میشه فهمید بعد از مدتی و از روی تجربه یا با نصب افزونه هایی روی مرورگر که اکثر سی ام اس ها رو تشخیص میده

----------


## ebru00

منظور اتون چی بود که  سی ام اس سایت کجا قرار داره سوال درستی نیست ؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza_accp

دوست عزیز سلام
این سی ام اس رو من نوشتم.
سایت های زیادی رو با این سی ام اس طراحی کردم.
اگر مشکل یا سوالی هست بپرسید بنده در خدمتم.

----------


## Mehr@ban

سلام

نام طراح این سایت در خط دوم سورس کدهای صفحه موجود هست
میتونید تماس بگیرید باهاشون
چون علی الظاهر از سیستم مدیریت محتوای رایج استفاده نمیکنه و اختصاصی نوشته شده

----------

